# Change my mind?



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

so I put a deposit on a new HSS928(2016) from Honda, just read a review that it keeps clogging in the snow that he got in Massachusetts this year, and he is very disappointed. I don't want to spend Honda coin to replace my shovels, if im not getting what I expect? Deluxe 28 SHO?

thanks for any input!!


murf


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Clogging has to do with the quality of the snow, not the brand of the snowblower..
heavy wet snow will clog with virtually any 2-stage snowblower.

dont let *one* review sway your decision! 
you cant do much better than a new Honda 2-stage..some other machines will be as good, many will be worse, none will be better.

(EDIT..based on the other thread, which I didn't notice when I made this reply, there might be more to this story than what I assumed:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/91697-hss928-first-year-review.html )

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Although its always possible that *any* 2-stage might not be the best machine for you..
If you are close to the coast, usually get less than 6" at a time, its usually wet and slushy, and you have a relatively small area to clear, a single-stage might be the better machine for you..

when it comes to snowblowers, its not always true that "larger is better"..For many people a single-stage is much better than a 2-stage..it depends on where you live and the nature of your average winter and your average snow.

scot


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

murf said:


> so I put a deposit on a new HSS928(2016) from Honda, just read a review that it keeps clogging in the snow that he got in Massachusetts this year, and he is very disappointed. I don't want to spend Honda coin to replace my shovels, if im not getting what I expect? Deluxe 28 SHO?
> 
> thanks for any input!!
> 
> ...


The Ariens models are made with heavy gauge metal and put together very well. The designs for the chassis, drive and propulsion systems are well matched to most user requirements. An Ariens is a good choice, but the model depends on your specific needs. You have not specified anything about your environment. It would be useful to know how much snow in a season and the size of your area for clearing. Some machines like the Honda are not recommended for gravel driveways so the surface of your area is important. Do you just do your own driveway or others as well. How quickly do you want to clear your area?

The Deluxe 28 SHO is a nice machine, but would a 24 or 30 or 32 suit you better? The 28 SHO has a 306 cc engine, while other Ariens SHO models have more features and more powerful 369 or 414 or 420 engines. The drive can be disc or hydro static, and wheels or track drive. I think those with tracks recommend the hydro static drive.

Price of the Ariens will vary by machine of course with the Pro models at the top of the price list, but they have super duty specs and way more powerful than most other machines and commercial duty features and ruggedness. The Pro 28 would be a step up from the Honda. 

Good luck with your choice, but make sure the machine fits your needs. Don't limit yourself to Honda or Yamaha when Ariens offers more for less money, just my opinion of course.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Toro makes some nice blowers too that do well in wet snow.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

Except that Toro uses plastic chutes


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Those plastic chutes will hold up to Anything that can be tossed at them.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Zedhead said:


> Except that Toro uses plastic chutes


Hence one of the reasons they work well in wet snow


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.1455.../data=!3m1!1e3

here is "The Hood", i want to blow my drive and walk (thx Capt Obvious) and my neighbors also, so mebbe 9-10 of em, all right around the same.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

murf said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.1455.../data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> here is "The Hood", i want to my drive and walk (thx Capt Obvious) and my neighbours also, so mebbe 9-10 of em, all right around the same.


Nice, is yours opposite to the one with swimming pool? I can see a walkway there? And you also intend to do 9 or 10 neighbours too?

You need the Ariens Pro 28 or 32 likely with wheels since its all flat looking. That machine will get your job done fast regardless of the snow. 

Good luck.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*murf*: There appears to be no gravel and no steep incline in your situation, both of which (in my limited experience and reading) make a tracked model advisable. So, depending upon what others with more experience than me say, I agree with *Town*, a wheeled model would likely be best for your intended Nomadic good Samaritan application. 

I am looking forward to reading what others with similar "driveway math" have to say about particular makes and models for your intended use.

Edit: And one of the nice things that wheels have over tracks is that you can always install 2-link, V-bar tire chains over wheels which you can't do on tracks:

http://www.tirechain.com/Garden-Tractor-Tire-Chains.htm

And whatever you get, be sure to come back and tell everybody how it works and how you like it and be sure to post some pics of the snow blower too. [Crudely referred to by others here -- ok, by just me, the Canadians are way too polite) as "snow blower porn"...]


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

yes sir, you and i both, on the other hand, i found a Canadian Yamaha dealer only 17 hr round trip away........:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Canadian Yamaha is a nice machine, but that makes getting spare parts a new exercise is cross border red tape.


----------



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

online?? dont see why i couldnt buy parts online, would have to go border diving to get the machine but... this is more of a pipedream


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Those plastic chutes will hold up to Anything that can be tossed at them.


I've seen my fair share of them that don't
The mounting holes seem to rip out.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Zedhead said:


> I've seen my fair share of them that don't
> The mounting holes seem to rip out.


 Well than some people are getting a little to frisky with them. they have a life time warranty now with the newer models. any ways the 1's I have will be the last I ever own.:icon_smile_approve::icon_smile_approve::icon_smile_approve:


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Reviews are great.*

But you should also understand that a lot of folks with beautiful heavy duty snow blowers actually have no idea how to use them. No I am not pointing any fingers at any individuals at all. Just pointing out that some folks don't let the machine do the work or they horse the machine into slush/snow mixes at a rate of speed no machine could handle. Then they compare it to their last machine which is a fair observation. But were the snow conditions identical? They rarely are and these are just some of the variables that could affect someones opinion and or review of a certain snow blower or any product.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

rosco61 said:


> But you should also understand that a lot of folks with beautiful heavy duty snow blowers actually have no idea how to use them. No I am not pointing any fingers at any individuals at all. Just pointing out that some folks don't let the machine do the work or they horse the machine into slush/snow mixes at a rate of speed no machine could handle. Then they compare it to their last machine which is a fair observation. But were the snow conditions identical? They rarely are and these are just some of the variables that could affect someones opinion and or review of a certain snow blower or any product.


Didn't you trade in a simplicity for a Honda. or am I thinking of some one else.:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes Sir I did. And I have not had a chance to try it yet.
And the posts I have read about the New Honda models are making me nervous.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

What's going on with the new Honda models?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GoBlowSnow said:


> What's going on with the new Honda models?


 look for McRockFish thread.k:k:k:k:k:


----------

